
Eating out linked to higher BPA and Phthalate levels - ferros
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/03/29/health/dining-out-phthalate-study/index.html
======
StavrosK
Ohhh, like in _restaurants_ , they mean. I was scared for a moment.

